# Self Managed Super funds with CFD providers



## >Apocalypto< (17 May 2008)

Now is it just me, or is it absolutely crazy people can self manage there super funds in a CFD provider!

I read the new IG PDS they make the SMSF have double deposits or GSL on all positions. RIO Tinto has a 5% margin on IG, even 10% won't help u if RIO really drops! Are there any CFD providers out there that don't do those two things? 

Now sure it's your own money and u can do what want. But your super is your safety net. For some people it's all they have. god this is crazy putting your future on the line on bloody leverage. I personally think doing this is crazy and the rules should be very strict. I can't imagine what all the recent falls did to anyone doing this with normal stops. absolute disarster! 

Comments fellow members? Or anyone actually doing it? would love to hear from u.


----------

